# !!world exclusive - spitfire's titanium euphone - new demo by paul fincham!!



## british_bpm (Aug 1, 2014)

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/spitfire-launch-new-producer-portfolio-range.html (<script class="js-extraPhrases" type="application/json">
{
"lightbox_close": "Close",
"lightbox_next": "Next",
"lightbox_previous": "Previous",
"lightbox_error": "The requested content cannot be loaded. Please try again later.",
"lightbox_start_slideshow": "Start slideshow",
"lightbox_stop_slideshow": "Stop slideshow",
"lightbox_full_screen": "Full screen",
"lightbox_thumbnails": "Thumbnails",
"lightbox_download": "Download",
"lightbox_share": "Share",
"lightbox_zoom": "Zoom",
"lightbox_new_window": "New window",
"lightbox_toggle_sidebar": "Toggle sidebar"
}
</script>
<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="PPModulesBanner.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/General%20PR%20Materials/Range%20Banners%20For%20Fora/PPModulesBanner.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/General%20PR%20Materials/Range%20Banners%20For%20Fora/PPModulesBanner.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/General%20PR%20Materials/Range%20Banners%20For%20Fora/PPModulesBanner.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="PPModulesBanner.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)




===========================

A beautiful contextual demo of Paul duetting on his live Steinway with the Euphone as accompaniment, a great example of how the magic organic world of the Euphone can interact with a beautiful live performance:

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/PP012%20-%20Euphone/euphone2.mp3[/mp3]

Non-Flash

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/PP012 - Euphone/euphone2.mp3


===========================

Gently stroke the finely crafted glass rods and listen in wonder as the movement resonates the tuning rods and in turn the metal and fibreglass amplifying resonators, creating a sound unlike any other. The instruments ancestry dates back to the famous Cristal Baschet, made famous by the Baschet Brothers, but this Titanium Euphone is a one of a kind modern take on a French heirloom. Commissioned by the performer and owner, award winning composer Christian Henson, who along with the Spitfire team, has deeply sampled these other worldly tones in perfect harmony with the needs of any modern music maker in mind.

*ONLY £99 (ex - vat) REQUIRE A FULL VERSION OF KONTAKT TO RUN.*

FOR MORE INFORMATION AND/ OR TO BUY, GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/spitfire-launch-new-producer-portfolio-range.html (HERE.)[/size]




In early January 2014, Christian Henson, along with Spitfire’s Production Director Stanley Gabriel, took the dizzying drive up an incredibly steep and winding mountain road in (very) rural France, far from anything recognisable as civilisation. Greeted half way by a set of flashing headlights amidst the scorched scrub land, they were then lead up through the ever thinning atmosphere to a small and unassuming crofter’s cottage. Tines, screws and sheets of fibre glass lay sprawled around the premises but as the two waited with baited breath, the double doors were opened to reveal the inner sanctum of a creative genius. This much anticipated day was preceded by two years of emails, a degree of coercion and a splash of circumstance and it was all about to pay off. 

As they stepped through into what they’d later refer to as “the Aladdin’s Cave for any music maker”, they saw shaped pieces of stainless steel hanging from the walls. Plastics of every shape and colour as if hewn by aliens from another world filled the room. Every utterance, every word, footstep or noise sent all of the wonderful resonating surfaces into a sympathetic chorus. Some reflected wistful and tine-like sounds, some like a feeding back sine wave, and others like a distinct and arcing thunderstorm. 

It was over lunch that the agreement was made; Christian was going to commission the world’s first Titanium Euphone. Now all that was left to do was wait the 3 long months ahead of them until it was finely crafted and delivered by hand to their studios in London. 

Alongside its obvious sonic similarities to the Cristel Baschet, the Titanium Euphone has a more wholesome, consistent and musical nature across its broad dynamic range. Having used the instrument extensively on his scores for Alien Isolation and Robot Overlords, Christian gained an intimate understanding of the instrument throughout the spring and early summer of 2014. Once wrapped on those projects, Christian and the Spitfire Crew decamped to Air-Edel studios for a week of sampling.





*(Euphone in the stainless steel sheet relaxed "Shrek" configuration)*

*PP012— Euphone* has been sampled in three configurations. The first two are with the 3 resonator cones in ‘Shrek formation’ (one at either side of the instrument) and the stainless steel resonator attached to the front. We recorded this setup with the stainless steel sheet in a ‘relaxed’ configuration, and then in a ‘restricted’ one, i.e. with the sheet pulled back. We then produced a series of crossfading modulators that mimic the extraordinary and chaotic sounds produced when the sheet is ‘pinged’. The third configuration had the stainless steel sheet removed, and the three cones placed in a line at the front for a more mellow and direct sound.





*(Euphone in the 3rd "serial" configuration)*

Each configuration has ben deeply sampled with over 7 continuous hours of samples being delivered in our raw sessions. This library contains 2 RR per (very) long note, 3 dynamic laters for each configuration alongside some extraordinary percussive work with the instrument being played with soft vibraphone beaters (5 RRs and 3 dynamic layers). Plus an extensive library of live effects and additional techniques, including some remarkable harmonic glisses, some abuse of the instrument with a towel and some beautifully curated cluster chords.






The sonic nature of the Euphone is as complex as its build and look. Wherever you stand you will hear a different perspective and quality to the sound produced. Because of this, we also recorded it with a staggering array of rarefied vintage microphones from different perspectives and distances. These are, as always, presented in a genius, simple and easy to use script with mixing options and signal assignment for 5.1 surround use.

The Euphone is a one of a kind, totally unique instrument that will bring an ‘other worldly’ expanse of inspiring lyrical sounds to your sonic arsenal.

*With 36.5 hours of 13,872 samples giving 35.3 GB of uncompressed WAVs (48k/24bit) with a download footprint of 18.5 GB (lossless compressed) we're sure you'll agree this is a characterful but definitive take on this very unique instrument.*

*ONLY £99 (ex - vat) REQUIRE A FULL VERSION OF KONTAKT TO RUN.*

FOR MORE INFORMATION AND/ OR TO BUY, GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/spitfire-launch-new-producer-portfolio-range.html (HERE.)[/size]


----------



## StrezovSampling (Aug 1, 2014)

I've been waiting for this since I first heard "Solaris" by Martinez. Thank you!


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Aug 1, 2014)

Christian, get out of my mind damn it!!!! : )
Can't wait for this one since reading about Cliff using one, but will have to wait a little bit, must not deplete the eDNA fund.


----------



## british_bpm (Aug 2, 2014)

*Re: !!WORLD EXCLUSIVE - Spitfire's TITANIUM EUPHONE - RELEASED!!*

Whilst eDNA will be bigger than is possible to comprehend (well with 7 years of sampling to curate what would you expect)... You'll be surprised by it's price. Remember how much orchestral sample libraries were when we brought Albion out?

OK, going off topic here. I'm meant to be doing a demo for this bad boy. Always welcome demos from our users and handsomely promote them in our new "demo zone"...

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/demo-zone-2.html


----------



## Dr.Quest (Aug 3, 2014)

This sounds so very cool. I'm surprised there isn't more interest in this one. It reminds me so much of Goldsmith and the rub rods he used. Wonderous sound! I have to have this one I think.


----------



## doctornine (Aug 11, 2014)

Dr.Quest @ Mon Aug 04 said:


> This sounds so very cool. I'm surprised there isn't more interest in this one. It reminds me so much of Goldsmith and the rub rods he used. Wonderous sound! I have to have this one I think.



Same here, this one seems to not be getting a lot of love…… it's such a unique sounding instrument


----------



## british_bpm (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: !!WORLD EXCLUSIVE - Spitfire's TITANIUM EUPHONE - RELEASED!!*

Thanks for your concern, we've had lots of great feedback from people already using this in anger, we're very proud of it.

We'll be sure to also put up some demos before long, we're all just super super busy with eDNA - Earth, it's quite simply a staggering task.

In our very rare, odd free moments, we're trying the Euphone with our Glassware range, it's quite a coupling!


----------



## stixman (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: !!WORLD EXCLUSIVE - Spitfire's TITANIUM EUPHONE - RELEASED!!*

What i've heard so far has not grabbed my attention tbh


----------



## tmm (Aug 11, 2014)

Total opposite here, just saving up


----------



## british_bpm (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: !!WORLD EXCLUSIVE - Spitfire's TITANIUM EUPHONE - RELEASED!!*



stixman @ Mon Aug 11 said:


> What i've heard so far has not grabbed my attention tbh



I'll do my best to grab it with a demo next week.

C.


----------



## JohnG (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: !!WORLD EXCLUSIVE - Spitfire's TITANIUM EUPHONE - RELEASED!!*

Bought it yesterday, using it in a picture today.


----------



## stixman (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: !!WORLD EXCLUSIVE - Spitfire's TITANIUM EUPHONE - RELEASED!!*

Looking forward to it 8-) 


british_bpm @ Mon Aug 11 said:


> stixman @ Mon Aug 11 said:
> 
> 
> > What i've heard so far has not grabbed my attention tbh
> ...


----------



## british_bpm (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: !!WORLD EXCLUSIVE - Spitfire's TITANIUM EUPHONE - LAST FEW HOURS OF PROMO (ends 14th August)*

Hi guys, just a courteous reminder that Euphone comes off promo in just a few hours.

Thanks for all of your kind words, we're sorry we have yet to get demos up for this but putting the finishing touches on *https://www.spitfireaudio.com/spitfire-announce-edna.html (eDNA - Earth)* is taking up every molecule of our being!

Best wishes.

C.


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: !!WORLD EXCLUSIVE - Spitfire's TITANIUM EUPHONE - RELEASED!!*



british_bpm @ Sat Aug 02 said:


> Whilst eDNA will be bigger than is possible to comprehend (well with 7 years of sampling to curate what would you expect)... You'll be surprised by it's price. Remember how much orchestral sample libraries were when we brought Albion out?
> 
> OK, going off topic here. I'm meant to be doing a demo for this bad boy. Always welcome demos from our users and handsomely promote them in our new "demo zone"...
> 
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/demo-zone-2.html



That picture "We want beer"!  You guys are so cool!

About the lib: Very interesting, sounds so nice!

Bravo!


----------



## british_bpm (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: !!WORLD EXCLUSIVE - Spitfire's TITANIUM EUPHONE - LAST FEW HOURS OF PROMO - New Demo By Paul Fincham!!*

A beautiful contextual demo of Paul Fincham duetting on his live Steinway with the Euphone as accompaniment, a great example of how the magic organic world of the Euphone can interact with a beautiful live performance:

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/PP012%20-%20Euphone/euphone2.mp3[/mp3]

Non-Flash

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/PP012 - Euphone/euphone2.mp3


----------

